# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Tablet kiosk stands

## vonwildenhaus

We're starting to use Microsoft Surface tablets as interactives in galleries. We've built stands before but now we're looking for recommendations for metal tablet floor stands, wall stands, or table stands. Something secure, sleek, durable. Thanks.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Greetings. What I did recently to address the question of tablets in the gallery was to utilize the PACCIN list serve archives to browse conversations there on this topic. Found good results. PACCIN has two formats for communication. The forum that you are registered in here reaches anyone who views the site and therefor you have a very broad potential audience. Our other resource, which predates the forum, is the List serve. The advantage of this venue is that your question goes directly into the inboxes of the most established members of the community. You will tend to get more responses, more quickly, in that venue. Also by signing up there you can search the archives for past threads on the topics you are interested in. If you want to join the list as well as the forum there is a tab at the top of the front page of the website or just click HERE. In the meantime I will share your post on the list and invite them to post on the forum. Thanks for a very timely (and evolving) question.
ashley

----------


## vonwildenhaus

Thanks, Ashley. I'll check it out.

----------

